# Running is hard when you feel like people are watching you



## gazingatthestars (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey! Recently I've been trying to go for a run everyday, and I was for a while, but I stopped, mostly because I always feel like people are watching me the whole time. I know they're not, there's hardly anyone out, but I can't get the feeling of being watched to go away. It's even worse, because usually when I'm going out, I won't leave until I've done my make-up and hair, and feel like I look ok, but when you run you can't really put make-up on and stuff, cos it doesn't really matter, and you'll be all sweaty anyway! So I don't go out with make-up on, and I don't look nice, but I guess that's not what running's about, it's just about exercise, but it just makes it harder when I feel like people are watching me :/
I also feel like people think I'm fat while I'm running. I try to ignore all of this stuff but it's hard :/ 
anyway, does anyone have any tips on how to try to put those feelings to the back of my head, and motivate me to run more? Thanks in advance  
have a wonderful day xx


----------



## MrWibblyWobbly (Mar 2, 2012)

They_ are_ watching you. They're thinking: "Damn, look at that girl go. She's actually taken initiative and committed to working out. Makes me feel like a lazy sod. I should get off my fat *** and hit the pavement once in a while."

Seriously, this is the thought that runs through my mind when I see people (of any size, age, gender) running, and I'm a gym rat. It makes me want to go work out.


----------



## Ichigo91 (Feb 21, 2012)

I know what you mean, same thing here.


----------



## CircadianRythym (Mar 31, 2012)

MrWibblyWobbly said:


> They_ are_ watching you. They're thinking: "Damn, look at that girl go. She's actually taken initiative and committed to working out. Makes me feel like a lazy sod. I should get off my fat *** and hit the pavement once in a while."


 For real! Over time I learned to love the feeling. I like knowing that Im out there working on myself while other people are just sitting there, smoking a cigarette and gossiping...

With out realizing it you probably inspired a couple of people walking by to start running or hit the gym. Cograts, you should be proud. High five.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah you have just put the idea into my head that I should go for a walk....a run might kill me


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

You could try running early morning. That's the only thing that worked for me when it did bother me. Chilly misty mornings are amazing to run in too.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean. I only run at night and at parks or schools that no one is at. Yet since you are a female, I wouldn't recommend it. Not being sexist or anything but there are some messed up people in the world waiting for a perfect opportunity. Sometimes I drive almost for an hour to find somewhere where no one is at :/


----------



## gazingatthestars (Mar 31, 2012)

offbyone said:


> You could try running early morning. That's the only thing that worked for me when it did bother me. Chilly misty mornings are amazing to run in too.


That's what I do  I like it because I like the feeling of getting it out of the way, doing it the first thing in the morning. I like it because I hate being sweaty, and it means that I can come home and have a shower  
Yeh it's really nice because not many people are about, and it's quite pretty where I live, so it's nice to be out to appreciate it more


----------



## gazingatthestars (Mar 31, 2012)

BarryLyndon said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I only run at night and at parks or schools that no one is at. Yet since you are a female, I wouldn't recommend it. Not being sexist or anything but there are some messed up people in the world waiting for a perfect opportunity. Sometimes I drive almost for an hour to find somewhere where no one is at :/


That's a good idea! Yeah I completely agree, I would get completely freaked out if I went at night lol! I'm already fricking paranoid anyway! I think I watch too many crime shows or something lol 
I usually go in the morning because I prefer to get it out of the way, so I can relax the rest of the day


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Run away from them!?


Really though, just keep going and eventually you'll desensitise yourself to it. These things can feel unbearably tough in the beginning, but the good far outweighs the bad in the grand scheme.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Most people aren't going to pay any more attention to you or think anything more about it than they would if you were walking by. Running person, walking person, standing person, sitting person, biking person, driving person--all just people doing normal things.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I know if I went running I would think the same thing so I just do all my exercise in the house, boring, but better than nothing.


----------



## Luna12 (Mar 30, 2012)

I've been trying to do the same thing but I also feel like if I go running people will stare at me.  it's frustrating


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

To me exercising is a necessity as it has gradually helped alleviated a lot of my anxiety. With that in mind, I force myself despite of any anxiety I might have because I don't want to return to my old self, the guy with extremely low self esteem and bad anxiety.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CircadianRythym said:


> For real! Over time I learned to love the feeling. I like knowing that Im out there working on myself while other people are just sitting there, smoking a cigarette and gossiping...
> 
> With out realizing it you probably inspired a couple of people walking by to start running or hit the gym. Cograts, you should be proud. High five.


I even pass by several restaurants and ice cream parlors. :lol. People are outside eating ice cream and I am just running by.....probably making them guilty. That's what they get for eating $3 cups of ice cream -> they sell half-gallons for $14!

I can go to a grocery store and buy a comparable size carton for less than $4!


----------



## dsantiago14 (Mar 26, 2012)

Listen to music and just zone out. For me, it helps with endurance too.


----------



## LukeT (Mar 31, 2012)

I used to run when I was younger

so what I did is that I forced myself to run just 10 more steps, or I would think "ill just keep running until that garbage can over there" and when I got there, I selected a new point to reach, a house, a street light in the distance, etc. this way I keept myself running and running, rewarding me everytime I reached a new point.

You could try this, so you dont focus so much in people watching you, but in reaching goals and force your own limits.


----------



## mikesmith (Nov 1, 2010)

gazingatthestars said:


> Hey! Recently I've been trying to go for a run everyday, and I was for a while, but I stopped, mostly because I always feel like people are watching me the whole time. I know they're not, there's hardly anyone out, but I can't get the feeling of being watched to go away. It's even worse, because usually when I'm going out, I won't leave until I've done my make-up and hair, and feel like I look ok, but when you run you can't really put make-up on and stuff, cos it doesn't really matter, and you'll be all sweaty anyway! So I don't go out with make-up on, and I don't look nice, but I guess that's not what running's about, it's just about exercise, but it just makes it harder when I feel like people are watching me :/
> I also feel like people think I'm fat while I'm running. I try to ignore all of this stuff but it's hard :/
> anyway, does anyone have any tips on how to try to put those feelings to the back of my head, and motivate me to run more? Thanks in advance
> have a wonderful day xx


I started running about a year ago and have done so on/off ever since. The first time I did it was weird and fell like everyone was watching. Nowadays I do not give a crap and noticed that people are not even looking anyway. Running is so common nowadays. It is amazing how many people are now running the streets. Once something becomes normal, we humans no longer notice it. It is no good me saying to you 'I wouldn't worry' as that does not make a difference to anyone in my opinion. The best thing to do is when running just focus on the run itself as much as possible. Focus (= do not think) on each stride, one at a time.

If you keep running, the more you will get used to it and less you will give a crap about people watching.


----------



## Volp (Apr 1, 2012)

Hate to break it to you, but unfortunately they are watching you :lol.

Its not necessarily a bad thing I suppose. In my area its noticeable, because not too many Hoosiers run or are active (Indianapolis is rated one of the top 10 fattest cities in the country).


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

Same thing...somehow running in a gym was easier for me. You're in a pack of people on a treadmills, lost in their own thing. Even though I love being outside, and outside is better for knees. A friend started going to gym at first with me, then stopped, or probably wouldn't have ventured in there in the first place.

I like outside, but even though I know I barely glance at runners/walkers when I'm the one in the car, I can't help but feeling like everyone in passing cars is watching me and my every facial expression.

And realizing you are going to pass someone heading towards you toward you. "Are we going to say hi? What if I say hi and they don't, or vice versa? Or...I look at them all creepy trying to see if they want to say hi, but all that happens is I look at them all creepy?"


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I have this problem with lifting. It's hard for me to focus on it with other people in the gym waiting for a bench and watching. I think that's why a lot of people go with a buddy. Do you have a buddy you can go with?


----------



## bonz (Jun 6, 2007)

When I did jog, I was the same, but once you get out there... that's the hardest part which you've already accomplished.

Anyway, what I found helpful from there was:

Go to a park and keep doing laps.

Listen to music.

Think to yourself you'll never see these people again so why care? 

When paranoia/anxiety gets to you whilst running and it makes you stop, use that frustration/anger to jog harder. Find a hill or gain speed and just belt it to feel more physical pain rather emotional. Endorphins are your friend 

Don't over do it. You mentioned everyday. Your body needs rest, and when you do something fast, you fall. The key is to build slow and gain confidence in time. Maybe run 2-3 days a week, and for the other days, walk instead, or something else besides running.


Hope this helps in some way


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bonz said:


> When I did jog, I was the same, but once you get out there... that's the hardest part which you've already accomplished.
> 
> Anyway, what I found helpful from there was:
> 
> ...


I have had literally everything happen to me aside from actually being hit. I have been kicked at by motorcyclists, sneered at, yelled at, catcalled, smokescreened, nearly hit several times, pulled over by the police twice, water bottles thrown at my head, flipped off, honked at, startled......

Yep - I have been a runner for 12 years. I run the streets.
Oh, and the police consider me foot patrol sometimes. One officer even honked at me :lol.


----------

